# New name for UND



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think we should have a contest and see what we can come up with.The tribes will never give a 30 year guarantee to allow it.

UND.....The Fighting Flickertails.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

STUBORN KRAUTS


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

KEN W said:


> UND.....The Fighting Flickertails.


 Might as well just call them the gophers, flickertails is almost the same. I vote for just UND, no nickname.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

University of North Dakota Civilized Tribe

Then the Ralph could become the REZ  :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The UND Crop Degregating Resident Canada Geese. The Ralph could be the Beet Pond, or maybe the Lagoon.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

How about the "cowboys" if we can't be the Sioux might as well be a Cowboy.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I like Troopers or Long Knives ... Fort Ralph

:beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

UND Big Long Slimy Pikes... Kind of hard to fit it into a cheer, though....

Or how about the UND Board Of Education Indian Givers...

Maybe the UND White Folks Apologizing To Every Liberal Loon & Wannabe Indian Activist For Ever Being Born...

I truly hope the Engelstads kicks UND out of the Ralph and turns it into something that rubs their nose in this forever...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

UND Slough Sharks

8)


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

UND COOTS


----------



## Bay_Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

UND "Fighting Sue"

... with the Scales of Justice as the new symbol ... On one side "PC" and loosing on the other side, "Reality".

:beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Fighting Crackers


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

UND Fighting Spuds

or

UND Fighting Indigenous Peoples of the upper Northern Plains


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

One of my friends wants it changed to Welfare Warriors. 

I hate to see the name go, but if a few people are going to get offended, there is nothing you can do about it. People will still say they are "going to a Sioux hockey game this weekend" etc. That will never be lost, at least not for a long time.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

in all honesty i like SKY HAWKS. Just because und has one of the best aviation programs in the nation. Its just my theory, but i do think we should of just gave them some damn blackjack tables and a few slots in the ralph and everything would of been just fine.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> UND Fighting Indigenous Peoples of the upper Northern Plains


I like it! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Once again in America the vocal minority, instead of the majority, rule. uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bay_Dog said:


> UND "Fighting Sue"


You mean this Sue?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> UND "Fighting Sue"


Thats Great!!!


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

My vote:

*FIGHTING SUGAR BEETS*


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Sharptails


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

No nickname, we will be the sioux forever, even if it is underground. when you go to a sioux game you will still see everyone in their green and white sioux gear for a long time


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Fighting Shrew!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

North dakota Fighting WHITEMEN.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fesnthunner said:


> No nickname, we will be the sioux forever, even if it is underground. when you go to a sioux game you will still see everyone in their green and white sioux gear for a long time


That's a good point. Everyone _is_ going to be ticked off and they_ will_ continue to wear the gear.

Do you think they'll keep making and selling gear with the Sioux logo on it? Or will that be made against the rules too?


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

My top 3

UND Prairie Dogs

UND River Cats

UND Sandbaggers


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

In all seriousness, there is a ton of potential great nicknames for the school. I sincerely hope they keep the "Fighting" part of the name and then I think they should pick an animal that represents the state.

ND Fighting Bulls (could be either a moose or elk)

ND Fighting Rams, or Bighorns.

ND Fighting Speed Goats, or Pronghorn.

ND Fighting Drakes

ND Fighting Cocks (Pheasants)...although it would never happen.

ND Fighting Eagles (could be golden or bald, or universal)

ND Fighting Ganders, or Honkers (since geese are pretty mean)


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i like the idea of staying with what ND has to offer type of theme as far as animals and such. 


Matt Jones said:


> ND Fighting Cocks (Pheasants)...although it would never happen.


they could do fighting Roosters, everyone would start calling them the cocks for short


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Jmnhunter said:


> The UND Fighting Cocks vs. The Bemidji State Beavers


 :lol:

I just came up with a half dozen headlines instantly...none that could be published though....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

** PG please**


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

oh man if i expounded on the possible headlines for that matchup i think id get kicked off the forum!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Rough Riders share the name with Grand Forks Red River.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Lets keep the innuendo's at least PG folks. Kids are on here too.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is silly..........

No nickname just UND


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Let the kids see this reaction to injustice, they can learn to be careful to what you say except when behind an anoymous screen name

I say no name

A BIG ND ON OUR CHEST SHOULD BE INTIMIDATING ENOUGH!

The campus is gonna riot, what a year its gonna be


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

The mini-Packers or the Mini-badgers!


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

how about Fighting Sioux or is that taken?

:wink:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

The Team formerly known as the "Fighting Sioux"


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

ND Fighting Drunks


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> Rough Riders share the name with Grand Forks Red River.


Well we sure couldnt use GF Centrals old nickname. The Redskins.... There would be an uprising over that, But atleast fighting wouldnt be in the nickname.


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with fesnthunner. No nickname. Just keep it North Dakota with a big ND across the chest and let the crowd take care of the traditions. I promise I will never stop wearing the colors and it is the "Home of the SIOUX!!!"


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Change it to the Chippeawas and see what happens......


----------

